# Daisy's Pinched Neck Nerve



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My father currently has three pinched nerves in his back, and it is very painful. He is actually having a chiropracter helping him out, but I guess it takes a long while.

Are there any pet chiropracters around that area? I think master peace in Franklin had a dog masseuse?

In Walpole, there is also hydro therapy clinic. Maybe they can help out.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm an x-ray tech by profession and an MRI is the only way to find a pinched nerve. Regular x-rays don't show soft tissue.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would get a second opinion. A dog that screams in pain, lethargy, does not want to eat, sounds like lyme disease or one of the other TBD's (tick borne diseases) Did they do any blood work at all?


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

My husband actually just left the house to take her to our regular vet. Poor Daisy just went out to pee, then spun around and collapsed while crying outside. I'm so worried about her. 

No, they didn't do any bloodwork. The vet last night was pretty sure it was a pinched nerve. However, she said they would need to test her for TBD's if she didn't get better in a couple of days. 

Thanks for the responses. This all really just stinks...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would demand a round of Doxycycline for a possible TBD and not wait for the test. Call your husband/vet and tell them that, the vet should not have a problem prescribing Doxy before results come back. Sorry you are going through this, keep us updated


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

My goodness, I am sorry I do not have any advice. Just wanted to convey my concerns and let you know I will be hoping for a good outcome.
I hate the thoughts of her screaming like that. You must be so frightened.
Please let us know how she makes out at the vet.
Sounds like you have gotten some good advice re: tick bourne diseases...and alternately some chiropractic care in the event of a pinched nerve/slipped disc. 

All the best. Will have Daisy in my thoughts.

Kim


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Checking in for an update......


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for checking in. According to Daisy's normal vet, she's sure it's a pinched nerve. She can only be on certain meds, because she is on so many other medications already (for other issues). We are going to add Methocarbamol to the Rimadyl and see how she does. The crying is just so sad. It only happens when she turns her head a certain way.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear that your poor Daisy is in pain. Healing thoughts headed her way.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry your dear Daisy girl is in so much pain. It is awful to see our babies cry out! I totally freaked last week when Selka cried out!
I hope the meds help her feel better fast. I had a pinched nerve and needed physical therapy for quite a while. Is there physical therapy for dogs surely?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought I would recommend you try chiropractic for Daisy.
I know my Katie had a neck injury about 1.5 years ago (she ran full speed into a picnic table while chasing her tennis ball) and the chiropractic really helped.
It might be something you would like to consider for her. I know there is a sticky at the top of this section of the forum.

It was a godsend for Katie (and us, as she recovered more quickly) and in the long run it is better than a whole host of anti-inflammatories (although they are definitely needed for the pain!)

Just thought I would throw that suggestion out there.
I am glad to hear she has a more definitive diagnosis though. The pain is obviously crippling for your poor girl.
I hope she recovers quickly.

---
Kim


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear this.... so what is the timeline the vet said to see her feeling better?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you got a second opinion from your regular vet on this, they tend to know your dog so much better than a emergency place. Sorry Daisy is going through this, I hope that the muscle relaxant Methocarbamol and the NSAID Rimadyl help her. Keep an eye out for side effects. Good thoughts sent for Daisy and you.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

The vet thought that it will probably take anywhere from 3-10 days for Daisy to feel better. She stated that the meds would not make her feel completely better right away.  I guess it will take a few doses. 

It's so hard to tell how she's truly feels too, because Daisy tends to be quite the drama queen (according to the vet & everyone who knows her). She'll scream over just about anything- even when the vet just gets close to her with nail clippers!!! 

Daisy's vet feels strongly that this is just temporary, though. I sure do hope that this is the case. If not, I'll certainly look into PT or a chiropractor for her. 

Daisy is now resting a bit better, but still lets out a tiny cry when she moves her head. Now she doesn't want to go out to pee, either. She seems to hold her pee FOREVER when she's stressed out. This is going to be a long night... 

Thanks again for all of the advice!


----------

